
Why you see online ads for stuff you buy in the real world - imartin2k
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/12/19/21011527/retail-tracking-apps-wifi-bluetooth-facebook-ads
======
JohnFen
Indeed. This is why I make sure to put my phone in airplane mode before I get
anywhere near a retail establishment. They're getting fully as nasty about
this as online marketers.

